# How long can cherry shrimp go without feeding?



## Aplomado (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm planning on starting a colony of cherry shrimp in a 29 gallon tank. How long can they safely go without supplemental feeding (other than what they find growing) when I'm on vacation?

Thanks.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on the tank. A bare tank with no algae and only bacteria to feed on, 1 week, maybe 2. An algae infested, well matured (not overcrowded) tank, months.


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> Depends on the tank. A bare tank with no algae and only bacteria to feed on, 1 week, maybe 2. An algae infested, well matured (not overcrowded) tank, months.


agreed. once the bio-film is sufficient, no concern really.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

If I'm gone on a vacation for a week or 2 I feed right before I leave and I also throw in some indian almond leaves for them to graze on.


----------

